# Please only help me and Henry, don't judge - we are all devastated



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you have certified veterinarian behaviorists in the UK? If you do, I would suggest you find one and consult with them.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

This, scares me, poor you, no advice, just feel bad for you.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> Do you have certified veterinarian behaviorists in the UK? If you do, I would suggest you find one and consult with them.


Definitely...

And it sounds like there might be something wrong with your dog. The fact he was growling and acting freaky when you got back just doesn't sound right. Like a health issue making him a little nuts right now. I would definitely take him over to a good veterinarian if a behavioralist isn't available.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i am so sorry you are going through this with Henry, i don't know what you should do? Perhaps bring a trainer to the house if you havent done so already as i do not know his entire history as far as training...please keep an update on Henry!! i would def call a trainer into your home


----------



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

I am sorry to hear you are having problems with Henry. I hadn't seen any of your posts for a few months and finally got to see his updated pictures. He has grown up to be such a handsome boy. I hope you will be able to find the right help. Good Luck


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Is he still in pain from his strained leg?

Don't give up on him. I had one fear aggressive dog, and the first couple "behaviorists" I called told me to put him down, wouldn't even look at him. 

I then found two other behaviorists that put a name to his aggression and gave me hope. I got these names from my vet. With some training of both him and ME, my dog became one that I could trust and I never set him up to fail again.

My very gentle golden did bite my daughter at about 9 months old too. Bad enough where she probably should have had stitches. He too had a high value treat, and she stepped around him to get to the other side of the room. I was in shock, put him immediately in his crate to evaluate the situation. The weeks that followed, we gave him no high value treats and fed him by hand, the whole family took turns. Never had an issue after that, he is now 4.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I second going to a veterinarian for a complete work-up, including thyroid and blood tests. Then find a reputable, good behaviorist because this is something beyond obedience. 

If it makes you feel any better, I had an issue with a form of resource guarding with Ranger when I adopted him. Totally unknown to me until he snapped at two of my friends. One friend had tried to pull his head out of a bag of dog food that had been left on the floor, and the other just walked between ranger and his dog food. Later he snapped at my then-boyfriend who was just trying to feed him breakfast. I called a behaviourist, did a lot of work with him, and now its been almost two years since he's snapped at anyone. 

The interesting thing was that bones, kongs, toys didn't matter to him and people he didn't know could take them away from him at anytime. But when he had his head down, like eating from a bowl, he would snap if someone approached him. Later I found out he'd been starved and when the POS who had him WOULD feed him, he would sneak up behind Ranger and beat him when he was eating/wasn't looking. No wonder he was a little defensive about his food. 

Anyway, get henry to a vet and research a good behaviourist. In the meantime, I'd keep ALL high valued items out of Henry's reach. Toys, kongs, bones, nylabones, whatever he values - pick them up when he's not around and put them in a drawer or something away from him. Hope you feel better, emotionally as well as physically, soon.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I ache for you. And for Henry. Have no experience in this area... no wisdom to share. It sounds like other do and I hope you can follow their advice. 

RedDogs often weighs in on problems like this, with much gentle wisdom and practical suggestions. Perhaps a PM is in order?

Holding you and Henry in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I know this is horribly traumatic for you, especially since you have worked so hard to save Henry and get him to thrive.

I don't have much knowledge of this, but Ranger's advice sounds right on. I hope you find a good trainer/behaviorist/vet or whatever is needed to help you out.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I agree with everyone saying you should have him checked out. If he is hurting or not feeling well it could be causing his aggression. He sounds like he was doing well at his classes, etc. I don't know that I would do anything drastic. Have him checked out ASAP and until then just be careful around him. It really sounds like something is bothering him. Good luck!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

It sounds like you could use some professional help but in the meantime if your dog has resource guarding issues the book "Mine" which is a guide to resource guarding, might be helpful. Here is the link. Welcome to Dogwise.com


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Yes, please check out that all is well physically and then see a behavior specialist if it is. My Subiaco once snapped at me when I reached down to pet him, didn't bite but scared us both. Turns out he had an ear infection and I had hurt him.


----------



## ElvisnHenry'sMom55 (Mar 10, 2011)

Just offering support. My Henry seems to have some aggression and resource guarding issues too. I got some great advice on here. We're handfeeding most meals, setting boundaries and really working hard on training. I'm using the trade up method for his resource guarding issues. 

He typically only shows aggression when being told no and over things he thinks are his. I use that all the time now, especially since he bit me over something he claimed as his at 3 months and recently growled, snarled, and lunged at me while proceeding to grab my arm over another item he claimed as his. I posted nearly this same thing about a week ago. Though with your Henry, it sounds more like a health issue than being a bratty teenager, like my Henry. I imagine if all else fails with my Henry, we'll be needing to consult a behaviorist. 

I know you're probably in tears and ready to give up, but don't. Keep working with him and have the vet check him out for health issues as others have recommended. Do whatever you can.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Goodness, no one would judge you!!!! You have taken so much care with this baby!!!! There is something off and it needs to be resolved, simply that.
Find a good behaviourist in your area, have a full health exam.
Sending you good thoughts.


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

I definitely agree with consulting a veterinarian; check his thyroid as also.

A few things that *I* personally believe in when dealing with a dog who is having behaviour problems:

1. DIET

I would cut out ANY corn or by-products in their diet, including his treats. Wheat, corn, artificial coloring, sugars and by-products can have pesticides and mold and can be hard to digest. These things can affect blood sugar levels, gas and irritability in dogs (and humans) which can have a major affect on a dogs behaviour.

I would suggest a raw diet or a home cooked diet plan this way you know what is going into the dog and can assess which foods work well with your dog.

2. NILIF

"Nothing in life is free". I strongly believe that a dog who is resource guarding can benefit from this type of lifestyle. It is more than training.

ANYTHING the dog gets, he must work for first. 

I do this with small puppies and young adult dogs, it's just the way I raise my babies. They know that anything and everything comes from me and this actually helps with respect, our bond and training.

3. Exercise

More exercise. Have you ever heard of the phrase, "a tired dog is a good dog"? I am not saying that he isn't getting any exercise, but if this was my dog I would increase it as well as find mind stimulating games and activities for him.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Sometimes it helps to know in these situations that fear issues have a large genetic component and pre and neo-natal experiences can make a dog be fearful. It's probably not anything you've done wrong. This definitely requires a vet behaviourist. not a trainer, and as soon as your able. 

What did your puppy obedience instructor say about his early behaviour when he was in class?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Ask your vet for a referral to a board certified veterinary behaviorist. If this is not an option, get your vet to work with a board certified veterinary behaviorist in the US: Texas Veterinary Behavior Services 

American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior - AVSAB

Definitely consider the ""Mine"" book posted above, it's available as an ebook so you can access it ASAP.

In the meantime
1) Potential resources should only be given in his crate/room
2) Use management (crates, gates, doors) to make you feel safe.
3) Continue to monitor and watch his body langauge.
4) Recognize this is a fear behavior, he is THAT afraid of you taking his things away.......very very distressed!

Veterinary behaviorists are NOT for "very bad dogs." They are for anyone who wants THE best help available. The sooner this type of professional is worked with, the better the prognosis. They often have problem prevention programs for dogs/puppies as well as addressing any problems that are starting or currently a challenge.


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Thank you everyone for your messages. Henry is due a check up at the vets tomorrow evening to see how his leg is; I will call and ask for an appointment today, if available.*

*I don't think his leg is in pain anymore as he isn't crying like he was last week. Now he is more energetic. Maybe his normal exercise is too much at the moment: 15minute run on a morning off leash, 40minute walk on leash at lunch with dog Walker and then 20minute run off leash on an evening.*

*His diet consists of naturediet wet food and James wellbeloved dry food. It could be his treats where I'm going wrong.*

*My trainer, when she believed henry was aggressive as a young puppy, was disturbed that in class whenever he was told to do something he would bark, and start to get snappy when bored.*

*I am going to order that book asap, thank you so much.*


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

em6984 said:


> *His diet consists of naturediet wet food and James wellbeloved dry food. It could be his treats where I'm going wrong.*
> 
> *My trainer, when she believed henry was aggressive as a young puppy, was disturbed that in class whenever he was told to do something he would bark, and start to get snappy when bored.*


Has he been on JW a long time and his digestion is ok? My dog had problems on it which affected his behaviour badly and transformed when changed as he was no longer uncomfortable or gassy. Were you happy with your trainer? I am amazed I have never picked up that you are in the UK, for some reason I always thought you were in USA. Duh me, lol. You have been amazing with Henry, people will want to help and not judge, theres nothing to judge except how caring you are. I think I would look at having a blanket on a seat and making that Henrys place by invitation now if you have to have him up with you, on your lap leaves you vulnerable and him in charge. Chesters 82lb and still thinks hes a lapdog, thats ok with his dad but I have health issues so for me he has to sit by my side, he adapted quickly with persistance on my part, these boys are stubborn eh! :uhoh:


----------



## Aloha808 (May 19, 2011)

Oh I know exactly what you're going through as I could have written your post. I too have a 9-month old male golden who was also the runt. More in common, we've noticed he has been limping and just today, have been diagnosed with hip dysplasia in the right hip. Oakley has food guarding issues and he has issues with growling at me; especially in training when he doesn't want to to do a certain command. Other than that, he is the most loving dog. Very submissive to other dogs; never growls or bites except when he's playing with our other golden but it's dog play. 

Although frustrating, don't give up! There's a solution out there and we'll find it. Keep pushing your vet; especially if you think something's wrong with his leg. It took us 3 visit's in 1 month to finally ordering the x-ray's. You know him better than anyone else. Hugs & licks..


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

We do have behaviourists in the UK but you need to find an experienced one and personally I would ask the vet to recommend one, as soon as you have ruled out any health issues. Dr Roger Mugford comes to mind as one of the most well known ones. Follow the advice of the other listers on here, he has to earn everything, no sitting on laps and all toys to be allowed only in his crate. I hope you will be able to overcome this having worked so hard with him. Annef


----------



## mfreib1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Sounds like a job for the dog whisperer, Ceasar Milan.........


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

mfreib1 said:


> Sounds like a job for the dog whisperer, Ceasar Milan.........


As there are health issues involved and due to the severity of the case, this should only be dealt with by a board certified veterinary behaviorist. In the US at least, a trainer/non vet taking on this case could get in trouble for diagnosing and creating a treatment plan....crossing that line of practicing veterinary medicine without a license. Non-vets don't have the ability to know how medical and health issues are impacting the behavior/s.

We recently have had several cases similar to this. It's emotionally very rough on families. The sooner you get appropriately qualified help, the better.


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

I definitely agree and suggest getting a vet involved as well.


----------



## abigailqueenoflasvegas (May 8, 2011)

Have you thought about contacting the Dog Whisperer? I watch him often and he is amazing with aggressive dogs.


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

Well got back from the vets earlier and he recommended a behaviourist and they both agreed Henry needs to be castrated  now I don't want to stud him but I'm worried he's too young. He'll be ten months old for when I have it booked.

They were both adamant this was the way forward. Now I love my vet, I've never doubted his opinion before but I'm concerned here.

I've been given lots of tips too to make Henry feel safe when we're around his stuff.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm really glad your vet had good advice and a behaviourist to recommend. I think neutering is a good suggestion too, Henry is at the adolescent age where most young dogs start being a challenge and neutering can help, it may not but it might. I think you can trust your vet that neutering him at 10 months is safe.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Henry*

I will pray for you and Henry. Henry is not too young to be fixed, that is for sure!!

ALSO, did the *vet check for any other medical problems that could be going on?
How is his leg, too?*The behaviorist is also an idea to pursue.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I will say a prayer for Henry and for you too. I had Luke neutered at eight months. He did fine. I think it will be a good thing for Henry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Henry*

Checking in our sweet Henry and you.


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

Right guys I have no idea what to do; I'm at my wits end. Henry is getting worse while we wait for his castration and more training development.

I feel so alone and fear my other half is ready to give up.

An incident has occurred every single day since he bit me. Sometimes more than once. Today R approached Henry when he was eating something he shouldn't have been. He tried to swap. Henry got defensive, R backed off.

R left the room and I was half asleep on the sofa. When I turned over Henry had moved next to me, tail in the air, looking defensive and growling. I didn't even approach him at all.

This is all just going too fast, I fear the worst. Ever since he bit me it's like I'm waiting for him to do it again.

What ever happened to my precious boy? I've only ever used positive reinforcement and I fear it's done more harm than good as he isn't the tiniest bit fearful of me.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Have you been able to contact a behaviourist? Don't give up on your boy now, you've been through so much together! And about the positive enforcement: Henry shouldn't be fearful of you, he should respect you. I'm so sorry you are in this situation...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Em*

Em

You've been through so much with Henry! Don't give up!
What about a behaviorist?
Is your other half putting pressure on you?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Sorry you are going through this. Your dog had a very rough start in life and it's likely contributing. Sadly, some dogs are just wired wrong. That may be partly at play here. Impossible to say.

Check out John Rogerson - World's Leading Dog Trainer/Behaviourist (I think I mentioned him to you before). If he's not personally available, perhaps one of his associates can help you, or they can refer you to someone. You definitely need the help of a qualified professional. This is bigger than you an manage on your own with the help of Internet postings and book referrals.

In the meantime, use a lot of management to keep you and your partner safe, while also limiting his opportunity to rehearse aggression. I'd suggest a new house rule: If he's eating something he's not supposed to have, so long as it won't kill him (and VERY few things will) or cost you more than $100 to replace, LEAVE IT ALONE. It's not worth the confrontation that will likely lead to more guarding practice. (Of course, the more you manage the environment to prevent his access to stuff, the better.) If he, for instance, grabs a steak knife and is settling down to gnaw on it, grab a huge handful of the most fantastic treats you have and start tossing some at him while you PRAISE him to keep any negative vibes out of the picture. (A bit of reverse psyc!) And no, you aren't rewarding him stealing something. You're hopefully rewarding the absence of aggression. Toss some until he starts to get interested. Then start tossing them AWAY from the object. Keep this up until he's all the way in another room of need be. Or until you can get him to a leash and safely leash him up so he can't run back and grab/guard the item.

I'd also stop feeding him in the kitchen if he's guarding that entire space now. Try moving the bowl to a completely different area. And if he's consistently guarding bones and KONGS, I'd probably stop those for now - unless you feel confident that you can safely execute a high-value trade to get them back.

Neutering is also a good idea -- only b/c you don't really need testosterone super-charging unwanted behavior. Most dogs in the US are neutered at six months and it's not like we have gobs of structurally unsound dogs running around b/c of "early" castration. IMO, your circumstances certainly warrant stacking the deck in your favor as much as possible.

But definitely get QUALIFIED help. Rogerson isn't a vet behaviorist, but he's a world-renowned positive trainer who can definitely get you started and will happily work alongside a vet behaviorist if it appears that pharmaceutical help would complement a solid behavior modification program.


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you so much for that man's name, I must have missed it before. I did contact a behaviourist in my area and they're good but not available as quickly as I need them. Which is now! 

I've been doing many of the things you have suggested; however, my partner keeps 'forgetting' and esculating things by approaching him. The tension between us is so unbelievable as he has made it clear he's had enough and has started discussing ending his life with us.

This is just hell! 

I really do appreciate everyone's help, thank you. This problem seems to have esculated since Henry hurt his leg, but he's been off painkillers a week now and is incredibly active so I'm unsure as to whether it's related.

Poor Henry has had a screwed up life...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Some part of this has to do with his bite inhibition (lack of) and his experience in his litter. Try feeding him peanut butter on a spoon, spread on a horse's snaffle bit, or on a metal untlity article( just put it in his crate) so that he clangs his teeth if he does not think about how he is using his mouth. 

Is he good with other dogs? Bombproof dog play should help if so by again building that bite inhibition.




Megora said:


> Definitely...
> 
> And it sounds like there might be something wrong with your dog. The fact he was growling and acting freaky when you got back just doesn't sound right. Like a health issue making him a little nuts right now. I would definitely take him over to a good veterinarian if a behavioralist isn't available.



That's an interesting and good thought. Many experts think Springer rage is epilepsy. 

If you are going to keep this dog, extreme management for his lifetime is a must. He is going to have to eat precious resources safely in his crate or behind a baby gate.

I think working hard on the "leave it" command in a totally positive way, with a clicker, is crucial. 

I am so sorry this happened. No matter what, you must feel betrayed by the dog at the same time that you are worried about him. I would, I know. 

What do you think about a basket muzzle?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

em6984 said:


> Thank you so much for that man's name, I must have missed it before. I did contact a behaviourist in my area and they're good but not available as quickly as I need them. Which is now!
> 
> I've been doing many of the things you have suggested; however, my partner keeps 'forgetting' and esculating things by approaching him. The tension between us is so unbelievable as he has made it clear he's had enough and has started discussing ending his life with us.
> 
> ...


Yes, unfortunately, there might be a week or two wait to get in with a good behaviorist. Hopefully one of Rogerson's associates can see you quickly. If not, ask that person now s/he recommends you manage the situation while awaiting the appointment.

As for your partner -- perhaps tell him that whenever Henry has something, he (partner) just needs to call you and you'll come over and deal with it. Give him a break from the responsibility of attempting to deal with a dog he's not very happy with right now, while also preventing him from inadvertently making the situation worse. If you have to leave the house for a bit, and Henry + partner will be home alone, consider crating (is he crate trained?) or safely confining him away from partner (sorry to keep calling him "partner," just don't know his name!) so he doesn't have to deal with it right now.

Hopefully your partner will feel better knowing you're booked with a trainer. Once the trainer gives you a solid evaluation, you'll need to sit down and have a heart-to-heart with your partner and really decide if the training and management protocol is something you can both be on board with... b/c if you're both not on board, it's going to be SUPER STRESSFUL for everyone. OR -- if he's not on board, you need to know that you can tell the trainer and let him/her factor that into the training/management program. I've made that work before. If I know one person in the house isn't on board, the rest of the family and I come up with ways to keep that person out of the training all together -- which generally also means limiting his interaction with the dog. If he's not going to help make it better, at least he's not accidentally making it worse. Not ideal but...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Whoops. Just saw this on Rogerson's website:

*Due to John's current workload he is unable to offer private behaviour consultations or one to one training sessions for the foreseeable future. However, John's collegue Dave Fish from the Dogs Trust, Darlington is available for private consultations. You can contact Dave directly at: 01642 890848.*

Definitely give Dave Fish a call. If he can't help you (or is too far away) ask who he'd refer to in your area.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I just wanted to tell you how truly sorry I am that you are going through this. My situation with my boy, Duncan, was not as extreme, but I have an idea of how heartbreaking it is to realize you can't trust your own dog. 

I wanted to share with you what the certified behavioralist I consulted said to me... "This is NOT your fault."

He told me that just about everyone who comes to see him wants to know what they did wrong. He told me you have to understand that this is something going on with the dog, something is wrong with him and you need to realize that this is not your fault.

You will get through this, please know you are not alone.


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

Flyingquiz that's excellent. I live in Durham so Darlington is a mere 15 miles away =) thank you so much


----------



## nanabuuui (Mar 13, 2011)

I just read your post. I have no idea what to say because I lack the proper knowledge of what to do, but really, I hope you're okay and I hope you will figure out what to do soon. Best wishes to you and my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry this is happening with Henry. Have you spoken with his breeder about the problems you're experiencing? If he/she is nearby perhaps they would be willing to help you work out his issues.

As others have said, it would be a good idea to make sure it isn't a health problem which has caused the change in behaviour first.

There has been a lot of good advice already on this thread already which I'm sure you will take on board.

In the meantime, take a good look at how you interact with him, are there triggers? Put all of the toys away and anything else you wouldn't want him to get a hold. I hope the behaviourist appt can be brought forward as it sounds like you need some proper support NOW. Have you explained the urgency to them?

Good luck, I hope you get this sorted soon..


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I am worried that there is medically something seriously happening due to his sudden and increasingly aggressive behavior. It may be that he has an underlying neurological problem that is being accentuated by the increase in testosterone as he matures. I do know that the one thing that has a definite link to aggression is a puppy who is seriously ill as a young pup. I think a visit with a vet behaviorist is critical right now and I don't think his aggression has ANYTHING to do with how you have treated him.


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Thank you for all the advice everyone

After lots of consideration, I have decided to take Henry to the vets tomorrow for a full check up - is there anything I should specifically ask him to check for? I am concerned his legs may still be giving him pain as he was somewhat lethargic yesterday.

I've contacted the behaviorist and expressed my concern and told them the urgency of this. They say they will try and get back to me tonight about arranging an appointment.

Times are tough in Henry's household; I've just been made redundant and I am finding it so hard to find another job. I really hope I can get little Henry sorted as it's such a stressful situation.

I've uploaded a few pictures of Henry - as you can see he looks sweet, how looks can be deceiving.

I have been shocked by some of the things I have read tonight about others who have faced the same problems as me with their golden retriever. It's also quite strange how I got Henry from Manchester and many of the people, who have shared stories, have been from near that area. 
*


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Henry's story is a complex one. As a biologist, I am thinking about whether or not Henry received enough nutrients while he was developing his mother's uterus. The nervous system forms very early during embryological development. His small size may be a symptom of poor placental exchange which not only would limit his growth; but also could have affected organ systems as well. 

Suggestions for medical and behavioral evaluations are very appropriate. As Henry grows toward adulthood, behaviors become more complex.

Our second golden, Buckskin presented us with quite a challenge....
Buckskin went through a period of aggressive behavior when he was about 8-9 months old. He was huge and we were rather lucky that he threatened to bite but never did. He was quite destructive; but even the wall that he ate (no kidding!!!) was fixable. 

Anyway, it turned out that he was having thyroid issues and needed treatment for most of his life. Neutering at 8 months was not too early for him - and that did help. 

As an adult, he was stubborn; but he developed into a master tracker and loved to work. the best solution for Buckskin was to give him a job! 

Henry's story has captured my my heart; and he is one lucky little guy to have you in his life. Please keep us posted on how his evaluations turn out.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi, I am sorry you are going through this. I know others have talked about having his thyroid checked. Here is a link to an article that talks about thyroid problems causing behavioral issues. DODDS-BEHV-THYROID
Dr. Dodds, who wrote the article, is an expert on thyroid issues. Please look into this, maybe it can help you and Henry


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

em6984 said:


> Flyingquiz that's excellent. I live in Durham so Darlington is a mere 15 miles away =) thank you so much


Oh yay! I'm soooo glad he's close for you. Were you able to get an appointment squared away? How are things going with your partner and Henry? How about the vet visit? Thyroid is what comes to mind .. to make sure the vet does the full thyroid panel (vs. the simple T4 that's commonly done).

Please keep us posted. And vent anytime you need to. It's stressful! And gosh, losing your job on top of it all. Yikes. Do hang in there.

-Stephanie


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very sorry you are going through this with Henry. I have no experience so no knowledge to offer, but I do want to say your poor little boy is gorgeous. You have worked so hard to give him a good life and I hope and pray you find a way past this.
'
I think neutering is a good idea and I don't think he is too young at all. Copper was male dog aggressive when I adopted him and neutering helped a lot. He was a senior, but had not been neutered. The vet told me it would take about 6 weeks for the hormones to level off after neutering so do ask your vet about that - it doesn't happen immediately and I don't want you to be surprised.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

elisabeth said:


> I would cut out ANY corn or by-products in their diet, including his treats. Wheat, corn, artificial coloring, sugars and by-products can have pesticides and mold and can be hard to digest. These things can affect blood sugar levels, gas and irritability in dogs (and humans) which can have a major affect on a dogs behaviour.


With all due respect, linking wheat and corn to aggressive or fearful behavior is really irresponsible. There's absolutely no reason that ground corn would cause a dog to bite. If the dog has gas because of intolerance to an ingredient, the owner would know it. There is some evidence that artificial coloring may affect behavior in human children, though it's hardly conclusive, and again, it wouldn't cause aggressive behavior in dogs. And finally, if pesticides and mold are possible in dog food, they're possible in any food. Byproduct meal has the same FDA standards and inspections as muscle meat, and it's no more or less likely to have contaminants.

There's no difference in quality control between a supermarket steak and byproduct meal in dog food.

A home cooked diet simply increases the chance that the dog won't be getting a scientifically studied balance of nutrients and adds time and stress to a situation that needs to be resolved medically and behaviorally. Sending the OP off on a wild goose chase over wheat distracts from the real issue here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Em*

Em

I am so glad you are taking Henry to the vet!!! I would tell them what's been going on with him and ask what tests they think should be run.

I'm not vet, but I would definitely have his thyroid tested-that could explain why he is tired.

Henry looks wonderful now!!!


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

elisabeth said:


> 2. NILIF
> 
> "Nothing in life is free". I strongly believe that a dog who is resource guarding can benefit from this type of lifestyle. It is more than training.
> 
> ...


I once thought the above is true but sometimes bad breeding or something medical cannot be overcome by the above mention. I had a beautiful husky/malamute that I had trained to sit or lay down to get any treats, food, toys, etc. But she still would bite me along with other people. She would bite the hand that would feed her and love her. Turns out there was some mental and chemical issues that could not be addressed with her. The behavior specialist could do nothing with her and neither could the Vet. She came from bad breeding and non socialization in the critical time of her puppyhood. I blame myself for not seeing all the signs at the breeders. She was biting and drawing blood from my daughter and myself at 3 months old (not a playful biting either) but I thought if I worked with her and got professional help I could fix her but sadly that was not the case. I loved her so much and tried to do everything right but in the end we had no choice but to put her down which still breaks my heart. In was not a choice I took lightly and was told by Vet, behavior specialist, and humane societies that that was my only option. Also she was spayed at 6 months of age.

Edit: I worked with her until she was a little over a year old and tried very hard to break the aggressive behavior but she was very unpredictable and becoming dangerous. Please do not judge me for what I had no choice in doing. She was my baby and I loved her dearly even with the aggression which is no fault of her own. Sometimes she was very loving but others very mean. :'(

I truly hope Henry can get help and sounds to me like you still have a lot of options open to you yet. I am wishing you all the luck and think you still have hope. Don't get discouraged or give up until there is nothing else left to do. I know it is frightening but do not show fear. Henry will sense it.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry you're having such a rough time - both with your own stresses and job loss, and with poor Henry.

I really admire your dedication to him. He is a lucky dog.

I, too, wondered right away from your first post if it had to do with pain. I know that as my sweet girl has grown older, she is far more careful around other dogs, and when her legs were bothering her a lot (pre-medication), I would note she would just all out avoid them. I deduced it was because she herself felt she might not be able to defend herself, or that her reflexes would be slow. I wonder if Henry is growling and getting tense out of similar feelings. If he is IN pain, he wants to avoid more pain. 

I think there have also been some good ideas here about other possible problems - stress, neurological. Definitely worth a full work-up.

He might also be internalizing the (understandable) stress in your home right now. And if you're stressed around him, he'll pick up on that. It sounds like a good behaviourist who will work together with you and Rich and Henry will be a big help. I wish you so much luck. I hope you'll let us know what happens.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Would love to hear an update from you. How ate you and how is Henry? Thinking of you.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Checking in on Henry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Henry*

Praying for Henry and you!


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Sending hugs to you and Henry and hoping you get help soon. Stay strong, your little guy needs you xx


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I hope the vet visit came up with some answers for Henry. Would love to hear what's been happening since then & whether the behaviourist is on board?

He's looking so different to the first pics we saw of him, you've done a fantastic job!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

How are you and Henry doing? I hope you found your answers at the vet...


----------



## em6984 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Update*

*Hi Everyone

I'm really sorry it's taken a while to put an update on, we've been pretty busy with little Henry.

Flyingquiz thank you so much for the recommendation; although he couldn't see us himself for sometime he recommended someone and we saw her last Friday. She was excellent and we haven't actually had any more 'incidents' since then  - she noticed my body language was quite 'wary and scared' at times. I have stopped this altogether, I have nothing to be afraid of. I've been bitten before so what's the worst that can happen, right? And it's worked.

Now... one thing I am completely freaking about is Henry getting neutered tomorrow. I keep thinking he's going to die on the operating theatre, he won't wake up, he'll change completely and hate me!!!

I know, I bet you all think I am such a paranoid freak but I worry about him so much, he really does mean everything to me.
*


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Em, I can totally understand your concern and worry about tomorrow. You've all been through so much, right from the start, I'm sure it wouldn't be natural for you not to be worried. He'll be fine no doubt.

Good news about the lady you saw on Friday. I hope the situation continues to improve and your relationship with Hen blossoms into the great one you all deserve.

He's a very lucky pup to have found you.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Good luck with Henry's surgery tomorrow. Everything should be fine. I'm glad you got some help with him. Keep up the good work. I hope you and your partner are doing better.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm sure Henry will be just fine after surgery.  

You know, I was thinking about my Molly--she's still a mouthy little thing at times (the mouthiest golden I've had), even though she will be a year old June 26. She still tries to nip at us at times; however, I noticed that this behavior usually coincides with 2 things: 1. not enough exercise for the day--she needs A LOT! 2. my husband and I are stressed out. We have gone through a rough patch in the last few months with my health, and things were quite tense (I had neurosurgery and am okay now.) I just noticed that Molly was more "aggressive" during these times. I think she sesned the tension, and it affected her behavior.

What DID help and CONTINUES to help is training. She loves to learn things. The mental work involved in training tires her out more than any run could ever do. She is happy when she is learning. I also give her cow knuckle bones (purchased through Nature's Farmacy online) and this also helps. She really likes to chew--and hard! The added benefit is that she has the most beautiful white teeth you have ever seen.

With some work, your Henry will come around. I'm optimistic.

And, by the way, I was so inspired by Henry's story that I am naming my new male pup (coming home in 1 month) Henry. I hope you don't mind.  I think your Henry's a tough little guy that has made it through a lot of obstacles. So, he will have a mate across the pond as his namesake.  (Plus, I absolutely love Tudor-era history, being a former English teacher.)


----------



## ElvisnHenry'sMom55 (Mar 10, 2011)

mygoldenkids said:


> I'm sure Henry will be just fine after surgery.
> 
> You know, I was thinking about my Molly--she's still a mouthy little thing at times (the mouthiest golden I've had), even though she will be a year old June 26. She still tries to nip at us at times; however, I noticed that this behavior usually coincides with 2 things: 1. not enough exercise for the day--she needs A LOT! 2. my husband and I are stressed out. We have gone through a rough patch in the last few months with my health, and things were quite tense (I had neurosurgery and am okay now.) I just noticed that Molly was more "aggressive" during these times. I think she sesned the tension, and it affected her behavior.
> 
> ...


 
Aahh...now there will be a 3rd Henry. Yeah!!!!

USA Henry was just neutered last Friday and he's doing just fine. I'm sure UK Henry will too! It sounds like you're on the right track. Keep on going...and stay positive.


----------



## morgan3 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello, Checking in to see how Henry did.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope little Henry is home recovering!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Hope you and Henry are doing well.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thinking of you and Henry. Sounds like a good last post, hope his neutering went well. HUGS!!!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Neutering is no big deal. Just be sure to keep him as calm as possible afterward, no easy task, because too much activity can cause the incision to open or swelling to occur. Good luck, You all deserve it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Em*

Em

Can't tell you how relieved I am to read about how well Henry is doing with the training!

Henry will do fine being fixed and he won't hate you. 

Please let us know when you can bring him home!

Praying for Henry and you!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

How is he? And how are you?


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Just checking on Henry - we always give our guys a nice bowl of vanilla ice cream when they come home from the big snip. Please update soon!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

em6984 said:


> *Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm really sorry it's taken a while to put an update on, we've been pretty busy with little Henry.
> 
> ...


Hooray!! So glad you were able to get an appointment with a qualified professional in a timely manner. I take it she was in agreement that neutering was a wise idea?

Will you be seeing her again after his recovery? Did she give you certain programs to work? I'd love to hear more...

Glad things are looking up! Do keep us posted!

-Stephanie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Checking*

Praying for Henry and you. Just checking in!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Anything new with Henry? I've been thinking about you all....


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

How's Henry doing?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

thinking of you and Henry..how is he doing???


----------

